

An introduction to input and output in C++ - csabi
http://www.codingmix.com/2010/06/cplusplus-lesson-5-inputoutput.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dear csabi,

This is the fifth completely trivial article you've posted to HN in the last
24 hours. I appreciate your enthusiasm, but this really isn't the place for
absolute beginner articles on C++, or any language, unless the language is
new, weird, and mind-expanding.

Please, take some time to look around first, and notice that the stuff here
that people appreciate is somewhat deeper than the articles you've lunk to.

Thanks.

